# Atlantic Canada SNOW!!



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well its just after midnight in Fredericton and we have a better part of a foot down if not more and high winds...I haven't seen snow like this for a long time... So the first push of the seasons gonna be a huge one! I'll put some pictures up from around town when I go out in a few hours for some more plowing. Be safe boys! 

Ryan


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Howdy,

I'm in Chester, Nova Scotia. We didn't get much, but what we did get is wet. I have a F35 with a diesel so it wasn't too much of a problem. Looks like something else is coming in on Thursday, too



Freddy130;445324 said:


> Well its just after midnight in Fredericton and we have a better part of a foot down if not more and high winds...I haven't seen snow like this for a long time... So the first push of the seasons gonna be a huge one! I'll put some pictures up from around town when I go out in a few hours for some more plowing. Be safe boys!
> 
> Ryan


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

dellwas;445589 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm in Chester, Nova Scotia. We didn't get much, but what we did get is wet. I have a F35 with a diesel so it wasn't too much of a problem. Looks like something else is coming in on Thursday, too


We ended up with 18" unofficially, biggest storm I can remeber in years. Snowed 24 hours straight. Yeah it looks like were gonna get some more snow for thursday. Wonder how much?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Dunno how much we got in Saint John but it was enough to keep me busy the last 48 hours started plowing around 2pm Monday afternoon and finished off around 11am this morning then had a nap and as I look out the window as I type this we have a few flurries to add to our clean ups tonight.

First year without my own accounts in 4 years and we get pounded with snow,you gotta love it.


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello New Brunswickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the hell happened this morning? I think everybody slept in? I can't believe the amount of low ballin on snow removal and then nobody shows up this morning? What a mess

tymusic


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I hear you....got a call round 2:30 i didn't believe him looked out and laughed.Weather network never even called for snow least it was only a couple cm's not like monday/tuesday.

What part of NB you from,Saint John here.


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

saint john aswell, who do you drive for? I hope not clintar, man do they ever low ball. Walmart didn't even get started until 7 45, and debly was half done his mall. The city was mess eh? I think everyone is a littte tired from the big dirty.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL (hides face) yeah Clintar shovel crew for now not enough "experience" yet the experienced crew forgot 2 schools for yesterday morning for the kids what a mess........the whole city has gone to pot with pricing i sold my last plow on the first of this month seriously debating on if I should buy an old minute mount again for my 250 or say the hell with it and work for others.

If you don't mind me asking who do you plow for?

And a wack of people on here say they won't drop a blade for under $40 imagine if they lived here


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

Funny you say that, Clintar Sucks, One of the farm tractor almost hit me last night on the road. So how do you like shovel crew? Do you operate any gear in your life? I was told debly was hiring, did you hear that? I retired from my contracts this winter, Tired of fighting for payments for the management groups and dealing with workers. I was thinking of plowing for someone, but I just moved here. I didn't see any looking for help.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

So far no complaints but yeah their employees are rookies 2 tractor operators are decent the other 2 are useless as is one plow truck driver but a job is a job i guess.I work for debly in the summer actually at the asphalt plant,he has favourites plow every year for no pay in garbage equipment from the auctions.

Ran some gear over the years loaders,backhoes,excavators no desire to get my truck license never interested me to be honest enjoyed plowing snow since i was young plus was something to do in winter other than lay around watching tv.

Most of the outfits here plowing are excavators and landscapers plus a few fly by nighters in old beaters doing driveways for $10,agree with you though the prices are getting worse....Clintar has 10 schools here in town and went for $197,000 fer 3 years that isn't much of a profit if we get hit hard the next 3 years but I hear you on the pain in the ass part it'll only get worse though.


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

I hear you on the prices on residential, I would love to get these guys prices up here eh? The american have it better. What did you do at the asphalt plant? So Clintar crew stinks huh? They are gettin a big share of the market. I want to say let them keep bidding it down until they go bankrupt but I think we will be too old when that happens. So you couldn't find anywhere else to work?
I see debly is doing that new subdivision at boarshead. What a nice job that's alot of rock. Is he going to finish that this winter?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Labourer with him he loves the older guys for the equipment but I keep hopeing my time will come,the subdividion is his brother kamel's he owns the prestige homes dealer in town its over a 10 year plan so I've heard homes,townhouses and appartment buildings.He just bought a new Hitachi 650 excavator for removing that hill at the new eastpoint mall here out east still waiting on the bucket to be built or shipped to the quarry and he bought a used Dresser TD 40 dozer as I say toys fer big boys 

Not many plowers hire around here you seem to have to create your own work or plow for nothing like I do tractor operators are only getting $14 I get about 10 and Clintar is a national outfit so I can see it getting worse,not much to be made around here you run equipment or work for anyone local?


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

hi all.....

Just wanted to say hello to the NBer's.......

I have relatives in NB.....

Go up almost every year....

I certainly like it up there


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

I knew about kamel and prestige's sub but this one is ragged point i think. Its for pro woodworking. He has like 4 volvo rock trucks, old d9, td40, two 450, komatsu 300 and a couple of drills working there. Man he has made some progress, My hat is off for him. You defenitly want to get away from the paving crew. I think your guys main grader guy is awsemon. Were you driving clintar's 3/4 ton today? They keeping yah busy? 

What do you think of working for Gulf operators or Simpson? They are always looking for someone to run gear. Atleast you would get a little more experience.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Never worked for Andy Simpson he seems to stay busy lately but have worked for Gulf,great pay but full of headaches and back stabbers but the equipment is the best in town.I may go back but I haven't decided yet.

Pro Woodworking does a bit of plowing he does Lancaster mall,few NB housing spots and a couple other small spots over west Doug has an older Volvo L120 and a new BL70 backhoe and a couple dodge trucks that I've seen.

I don't get in any of Clintar's plow trucks I get a F150 I'm bottom of the barrell lol.

Debly has quite a bit of equipment so does Galbraith last time I drove by his shop.


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

So what do you do when it's not snowin? Do they atleast give you a standby pay? That must really screw up your unemployment. If you ran a backhoe 4x4 You wouldn't be very impressed with the deeres.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Nope all per hour,but I work the odd hour at the port if they need the men and ei.

Deere hoes aren't all bad I like the JCB's myself pretty good machines though Cat's are nice in their own right,never ran a Case so can't comment.

By your nickname you must be a Volvo loader fan.


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

/Yah love the volvo's, I meant that you wont be impressed with the pushing power of a farm tractor versus a backhoe. Just my two cents. What do you do at the port? I heard that a real nice gravy job, people would kill to get in there. So what going on tonight?


----------

